# Can bucks stay in the same pasture as nannies?



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

I've heard that bucks should not be in the same pasture as the nannies unless they are being bred. Is this true, or is it fine to let the buck run with the nannies all year round?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Can bucks with nannies?*

if the bucks are running with the herd you will never know breeding dates.......that can be very confusing. Also young does can get bred to early and does who just kidded could be bred back to quickly (unless you keep them separate for the alloted time between pregnancies.

Otherwise - not it doesnt hurt to run the buck with the herd.

I dont advise it but it isn't aweful to do so. YOu will just be doing this :hair: when you are unsure of due dates


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

My buck runs with my does and I know all of my breeding dates, but I am out there everyday all the time. I have only had one bred that was to young and she was 7 months instead of the usual 8month and 80lb rule for dairy. Now when I have more than one buck I will separate the bucks from the does, that way I can breed so and so to so and so at my discretion. 

The only thing you really don't want is if you are milking, you don't want your buck right there where you are milking, milk picks up smells, etc. or if you do not want your girls bred.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

what breeds do you have..you probably wouldnt ahve a probelm with seasonal breeders. but nd and boers are year round.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

The nannies are Nubians. I don't have a buck yet, but if one of my kids is a buck, and looks good, I'll probably keep him for breeding. If that is the case, he'll be a Boer/Nubian cross.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well then the does wont come into heat (hopefully) during the summer, and your buck kid could probably stay with them...if theyre milking, you could have bucky milk


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ...that it isn't a really good idea to have a buck in all year around .....adding to the things already mentioned is ...if the nannies are close to kidding... the buck may get confused about the discharge ... try to ride...chase and stress the doe ...possibility of making the doe kid to soon....  ..Also if you have a buck kid you are raising...with the herd ...can result in him breeding to it's own momma or sister.....sometimes when bucks are left in with the does all the time ...they get to lazy to breed ....because the excitement of being put with the does is missed  
I personally with my boers... only leave my buck with the does 2 to 3 cycles.....watching them being bred and writing down the breeding dates... :hug:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I am one of the people :hair: right now because one of my does didn't take on any of the breeding I saw so I am in the dark. I am not go in leave my does with the buck anymore.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

K. So, from all the diverse answers I'm getting, I understand that it's pretty much up to me and my decision? Do I have that right? :question:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tyler....it is your decision...we can give you advice ...but they are your goats .......from what I have gotten from the answers... is most of them .....don't recommend the buck with the does at "all times"....but it is totally up to you.....good luck when you get him.... :wink:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok. Thank you all.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup everyone does it different and you need to find what works for you.

If you want to try having him with your does then go for it. Sometimes it works othertimes not. I think it really depends on your set up, needs and abilities.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I think my problem is that I am still rather new to this. I think it would be easier for a person who is more experienced at looking for signs of pregnancy and detecting when a doe is about to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Ok. Thank you all.


 Your very welcome.... :wink:


----------

